# qui prend du temps - adjectif



## Gemmenita

Bonjour tout le monde,

Y-a-il un mot (adjectif) pour dire "ce qui prend du temps"?

exemple1:

- Je vais lui envoyer une lettre.
- Mais non, c'est *.....*.Envoie-lui un email.

exemple2:

Avec le temps qui presse, il vaut mieux que tu prennes le taxi, aller à pied est *.......*


Merci beaucoup


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Dans le langage courant, je pense qu'on dira en général "(trop) long" ou "ça prend trop de temps".

Par contre, en contexte professionnel (et dans le cadre de formations), j'ai entendu ces dernières années utiliser le terme - récent - de "chronophage", à la fois comme _adjectif_ et comme _nom commun_. Mais je pense qu'on reste là dans le domaine du néologisme.


----------



## Comtois

D'accord avec snarkhunter.
J'ajoute que, dans les deux exemples proposés, _c'est *une perte de temps*_ fonctionne aussi bien.


----------



## SergueiL

snarkhunter said:


> j'ai entendu ces dernières années utiliser le terme - récent - de "chronophage"


En revanche, la version latine de "tempovore" ne marche pas...


----------



## VanOo

J'utilise chronophage de temps en temps; je ne suis pas le seul dans mon entourage et c'est toujours compris.


----------



## Comtois

SergueiL said:


> En revanche, la version latine de "tempovore" ne marche pas...


Euh... La version latine serait _temporivore_. Mais en effet elle n'existe pas.


----------



## Gemmenita

Re-bonjour à tous, et merci bien!

Alors:

- Je vais lui envoyer une lettre.
- Mais non, c'est *du chronophage.*Envoie-lui un email.


Avec le temps qui presse, il vaut mieux que tu prennes le taxi, aller à pied est *un chronophage.*


Ai-je bien employé le mot? Si oui, merci infiniment à vous tous!
Si non, veuillez me dire la forme correcte .

Merci beaucoup


----------



## VanOo

Ah, je n'utilise le terme "chronophage" qu'en tant qu'adjectif. Le wiktionnaire est d'accord.

Le nom serait probablement "chronophagie" mais, par contre, celui-là n'existe pas.


----------



## Logospreference-1

On pourrait se risquer à dire _la marche, c'est du lambinage_ ou _de la lambinerie_. Cela change un peu le sens, mais l'idée correspond bien à la mentalité de quelqu'un qui trouve que la marche fait perdre du temps http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/lambiner.

Ou _marcher, c'est lambiner_.


----------



## Tharkun35

snarkhunter said:


> Par contre, en contexte professionnel (et dans le cadre de formations), j'ai entendu ces dernières années utiliser le terme - récent - de "chronophage", à la fois comme _adjectif_ et comme _nom commun_.


Je l'emploie aussi parfois. Mais je ne dirais pas qu''envoyer un lettre est chronophage, je dirais que c'est long ou lent, ou que "ça prend trop de temps".
Ce qui est chronophage, c'est, comme le dit le Wiktionnaire, ce "qui occupe beaucoup [trop] de temps." 
Par exemple :
La présidence d'une association est chronophage.


----------



## Nanon

snarkhunter said:


> Dans le langage courant, je pense qu'on dira en général "(trop) long" ou "ça prend trop de temps".


Oui. Ou encore : "ça met longtemps". Exemple : "Mon ordinateur met longtemps à démarrer".


----------



## SergueiL

Comtois said:


> Euh... La version latine serait _temporivore_.


Au temps pour moi.
Sinon, en moins distingué il y a aussi _bouffe-temps_


----------



## Nanon

SergueiL said:


> _bouffe-temps_


... calque populaire de _chronophage _.


----------



## SergueiL

Nanon said:


> ... calque populaire de _chronophage _.


Je dirais plutôt l'inverse, que chronophage est un calque lettré de bouffe-temps.


----------



## Nanon

"La poule a fait l'œuf"... Lequel de ces deux mots a été créé en premier ?


----------



## SergueiL

A la différence de l'œuf et la poule, je pense qu'en faisant des recherches on trouverait quelle expression est attestée en premier. Mais c'est vrai que cela n'a aucune d'importance.
_Bouffe-temps_, s'il a l'inconvénient d'être très familier, a l'avantage de s'employer à la fois comme substantif que comme adjectif.


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment à tous,

Tous vos explications m'ont bien profité.

Alors:

Exemple1:
- Je vais lui envoyer une lettre.
- Mais non, c'est un bouffe-temps. (ou: ce n'est qu'un bouffe-temps).Envoie-lui un email.

Exemple2:
Avec le temps qui presse, il vaut mieux que tu prennes le taxi, aller à pied est *(?) *Finalement qu'est-ce que vous me proposez? A votre avis, je dois supprimer "est" et écrire:_ aller à pied prend du temps._ 

Veuillez remplir les pointillés à votre gré et par les mots qui vous paraissent corrects.

Merci beaucoup

[…]


----------



## JeanDeSponde

VanOo said:


> Ah, je n'utilise le terme "chronophage" qu'en tant qu'adjectif. Le wiktionnaire est d'accord.


En fait il semblerait que ce soit Montherlant qui ait popularisé le mot, en l'employant comme un nom et non comme un adjectif :





> C'est donc un devoir, pour le travailleur, que d'écarter les mangeurs de temps ou, comme dit Montherlant, les _chronophages_, les fâcheux de Molière.
> (André Maurois, _Un art de vivre_, 1967


----------



## Nanon

JdS,_ chronophage _pourrait néanmoins être interprété comme un adjectif substantivé, tout comme _fâcheux_...

Chaton, attention : _bouffe-temps_ risque d'être trop familier dans certains contextes (phrase 1). La difficulté de la phrase 2 est autre : si tu la commences pas "avec le temps qui presse", tu voudras peut-être éviter une répétition du mot temps en fin de phrase. Tu pourrais dire tout simplement (et pourquoi pas au conditionnel) : "aller à pied _est (serait) trop long / met (mettrait) trop longtemps." _


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je peux me tromper, mais je crois vraiment que bien peu de gens diraient que la marche est chronophage, ou bouffe-temps, ou que cela revient à lambiner, ou même que c'est perdre son temps. Je crois qu'on ne le dirait d'aucune activité physique ou sportive saine. Même de consacrer beaucoup de temps au tennis comme simple distraction ne serait jamais dit, à mon avis, chronophage. La cuisine peut prendre beaucoup de temps, mais je ne crois pas non plus qu'on la dirait chronophage. Un  professeur qui corrigerait avec grand soin toutes les fautes d'orthographes dans des dissertations pourrait certainement dire, en revanche, qu'une telle correction est chronophage.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Nanon said:


> JdS,_ chronophage _pourrait néanmoins être interprété comme un adjectif substantivé, tout comme _fâcheux_...


Absolument ; je voulais seulement rappeler que l'emploi substantivé existait depuis l'origine. Il est d'ailleurs signalé dans les ajouts au dernier dictionnaire de l'Académie.


----------



## Gemmenita

Re-bonjour à tous,

Et d'après la première phrase dans cette page : «_c'est un travail très prenant en temps»_, et aussi d'après le synonyme en anglais du _deuxième_ 'prenant' 
sur notre dictionnaire de WR (dans le sens de 'qui occupe beaucoup'), que diriez-vous de 'prenant/ prenant en temps' ?

Si je reprends mes deux exemples du post n.1 de ce fil avec ce nouveau mot, seraient-ils corrects ?

exemple1:

- Je vais lui envoyer une lettre.
- Mais non, c'est *(un travail)* *prenant. *Envoie-lui un email.

exemple2:
Avec le temps qui presse, il vaut mieux que tu prennes le taxi, aller à pied est *prenant en temps.*


Merci beaucoup d'avance




*
*


----------



## Logospreference-1

Bonsoir Gem.

Dans l'exemple 1, je dirais qu'écrire une lettre est accaparant, car d'une part l'idée de travail dans cette action n'est pas essentielle, et car d'autre part cela demande surtout d'y penser et de s'isoler, même quand on a des facilités de rédaction. Mais tout de dépend de la lettre. Si on l'écrit dans un cadre professionnel, c'est indéniablement du travail. Si l'on écrit personnellement à une administration ou dans le cadre d'une affaire, cela peut être encore du travail mais pas toujours. Dans un cadre vraiment personnel ou familial ou amical, on ne parle plus de travail.

Dans l'exemple 2, puisque le temps presse je dirais que marcher à pied ferait perdre du temps, bien qu'en soi la marche à pied n'est jamais une vraie perte de temps.


----------



## samiraa

Gemmenita said:


> Y-a-il un mot (adjectif) pour dire "ce qui prend du temps"?



"Chronophage" signifie "qui demande, prend *beaucoup* de temps". Mais peut-être est-ce cela que vous voulez dire.

"Bouffe-temps" est* familier* et ne peut donc pas, par exemple, s'employer dans un contexte professionnel (dans un rapport, etc.).

On entend (rarement) "tempivore ; je ne vous le conseille pas.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gemmenita said:


> Avec le temps qui presse, il vaut mieux que tu prennes le taxi, aller à pied est *prenant en temps.*


Jamais, je ne dirais _"prenant en temps" _que je trouve particulièrement lourd (jamais entendu avant!). A la place, ici, je dirais  _"aller à pied prend du temps/ trop de temps" _ou _"fait perdre du temps/ trop de temps"_ (cf. Logos)_._


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci beaucoup à tous !

Petit à petit, je viens de conclure que l'adjectif 'prenant' n'est pas fréquent en français ni utilisé par les Français !!!

Quand même j'ai des questions :



Logospreference-1 said:


> Dans l'exemple 1, je dirais qu'écrire une lettre est accaparant,



Merci beaucoup Logos pour 'accaparant', c'est noté !
Ah, par ton commentaire pour le premier exemple, tu m'as ouvert un nouvel horizon !
Et étant donné que par la comparaison entre 'envoyer une lettre' et 'envoyer un email', j'avais en vue 'la vitesse' de l'arrivée à la destination de la lettre et d'un email,
pour le premier exemple, je pourrais donc avoir deux choix (le deuxième choix est fait d'après ton commentaire pour mon deuxième exemple) :
- Mais non, c'est accaparant. Envoie-lui un email.
- Mais non, envoyer une lettre ferait perdre du temps. Envoie-lui un email.

Et ensuite, dans Larousse :



> accaparant,e :
> Qui occupe exclusivement quelqu'un, absorbant : Travail accaparant.





> prenant,e :
> Qui occupe beaucoup.ex: un travail très prenant.



Puisque tous les deux ont le même sens et surtout avec le même exemple, pourquoi tu confirmes 'accaparant' mais pas 'prenant' ?
_Prenant_ ne s'utilise vraiment pas par les Français ???



JClaudeK said:


> Jamais, je ne dirais _"prenant en temps" _que je trouve particulièrement lourd (jamais entendu avant!)_._



...Mais diriez-vous pour le premier exemple : un travail prenant ???


samiraa said:


> "Chronophage" signifie..."Bouffe-temps" est ... On entend (rarement) "tempivore...



...Et quant à 'prenant' ?


----------



## JClaudeK

Gemmenita said:


> Petit à petit, je viens de conclure que l'adjectif 'prenant' n'est pas fréquent en français ni utilisé par les Français !!!


Je parlais de _"prenant du temps"_, pas de _"prenant"_ tout seul qui est tout à fait courant.



> prenant
> *D. −* _Au fig._
> *1.* Qui captive; qui exerce un ascendant (sur les personnes). Synon. _captivant, envoûtant_._ Charme, regard prenant; parole, voix prenante_.
> *2.* Qui accapare. Synon. _absorbant, accaparant_. .... _maints petits boulots pas trop prenants et bien payés_


----------



## Logospreference-1

Gemmenita said:


> Puisque tous les deux ont le même sens et surtout avec le même exemple, pourquoi tu confirmes 'accaparant' mais pas 'prenant' ?


_Prenant, accaparant, absorbant_ sont synonymes mais avec des nuances : dans les trois cas il y a une dépense en temps et une autre en activité intellectuelle, mais je pense que _prenant_ convient premièrement à la dépense en temps et _accaparant_ premièrement à la dépense en activité intellectuelle. _Absorbant_ soulignerait plutôt une fatigue, étant entendu que toutes ces nuances s'apprécient différemment selon les personnes et selon le contexte.

Si l'on veut souligner l'investissement en temps je préfère _prendre du temps_ ou _faire perdre du temps, _avec cette difficulté que _prendre du temps_ ne parle que du temps alors que _prenant_ ne se limite pas au temps, et qu'en effet _prenant du temps_, sans être une faute, n'est pas usuel.

En langage familier on dirait facilement qu'_écrire une lettre est trop long_.


----------



## JClaudeK

Logospreference-1 said:


> *Si l'on veut souligner l'investissement en temps je préfère prendre du temps* ou _faire perdre du temps, _avec cette difficulté que _prendre du temps_ ne parle que du temps alors que _prenant_ ne se limite pas au temps, et qu'en effet _prenant du temps_, sans être une faute, n'est pas usuel.


Je souscris à ce que dit Logos. (cf. #25)


----------



## Gemmenita

Merci infiniment JClaude et Logos ! C'est plus clair maintenant. 



JClaudeK said:


> Jamais, je ne dirais_"prenant en temps" _que je trouve particulièrement lourd (jamais entendu avant!)...





JClaudeK said:


> Je parlais de _"prenant du temps"_, pas de _"prenant"_ tout seul qui est tout à fait courant.


C'est une faute de frappe ou quoi ? Vous ne confirmez pas 'prenant du temps' ou 'prenant en temps' ? Pourriez-vous l'éclaircir, s'il vous plaît ?

_ps. 'C'est un travail prenant en temps' n'était pas mon invention mais c'est ce qui est écrit dans la page que j'ai présentée au #22._


----------



## Maître Capello

_Prenant *en* temps_ ne se dit pas du tout et _prenant *du* temps_ serait assez maladroit dans vos exemples. À noter d'ailleurs que _prenant_ est un adjectif dans le premier cas alors que c'est un participe présent dans le second.

Quoi qu'il en soit, dans la plupart de ces exemples, je dirais _ça prendrait trop de temps_ comme déjà suggéré par Snarkhunter au début de ce fil.


----------



## JClaudeK

Gemmenita said:


> C'est une faute de frappe ou quoi ?


Effectivement, j'ai fait une faute de frappe.
Mais "_prenant *en* temps" _est tellement, disons ..... 'inhabituel' (cf. #31) que je n'y ai même plus pensé.


----------

